# First home design for my Boss



## jslusher (Mar 16, 2009)

Any ideas for stairs off the second floor deck? You can see where i started to play with a spiral staircase, don't know if i like that location...


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The house looks good but I think you knew that. The issue is with sketchup you are a LONG way from having plans to build off of.
> 
> Have you worked on the inside at all. Id like to see those if so.
> 
> I think that house has a really cool footprint.


You must not be totally familiar with the abilities of sketchup.
It is very capable of making very nice construction documents.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

bconley said:


> You must not be totally familiar with the abilities of sketchup.
> It is very capable of making very nice construction documents.


If you have the pro version it comes with Layout.

Also I'm sure there are additional plugins for framing, etc. I've seen some but haven't used any yet.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

bconley said:


> You must not be totally familiar with the abilities of sketchup.
> It is very capable of making very nice construction documents.


I am sure it is. So is pencil and paper. I guess Im just too lazy for sketchup. Also most the drawings I do are for basements and room additions not new construction homes.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

bconley said:


> You must not be totally familiar with the abilities of sketchup.
> It is very capable of making very nice construction documents.


I've heard that Sketchup pro is but it's a pain in the rump to do so. Is it as easy to do as in AutoCad (assuming one is used to the program(s)?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Didn't have anything else to do, (the wife is really PO'ed at me) so I threw something together in Chief.

Andy.


----------



## jslusher (Mar 16, 2009)

> You must not be totally familiar with the abilities of sketchup.
> It is very capable of making very nice construction documents.


I have the pro version, haven't messed with layout enough to make con docs, but i think it would be cool to try. I have 5 years experience drafting in autocad so it would have to be pretty good for me to switch over.

Cool model BTW Scipio....


----------



## Champ1Construct (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbup: 
Try working on it with revit, it should be much easier.


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

The second story patio is clutch...great way to open up the back and utilize space while creating more...great sketch up!


----------

